# the different types of betta fish



## kamez (Nov 12, 2010)

How did the different types of betta fish come about: crown tail, veil tail...are these naturally occuring or were they bred?


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

They were pretty much bred to be they way they are, you would never see a halfmoon, veiltail, or a crowntail swimming around in the wild!  Plakats resemble wild bettas more, but their colors are definitely not natural.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Well a mutation occured around 150 years ago (possibly longer) that drastically lengthened the fins of bettas. The veiltail was formed. Then came the round tail...I'm unsure of the origin. The delta and halfmoon came from a veiltail betta known as Mr. Great. He was spawned to many females and pretty much traveled the world. Soon more fish with 180 degrees were popping up. Creating the halfmoon. More on this here: http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=1024

The starter of the HM Mr. Great:


CTs came from comb tails with less webbing. Generations down the road CTs with amazing extensions and reduced webbing were created. It's one of the newest developments.


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Wow! Mr.Great is amazing! That has to be the awesomest VT ever!


----------



## kamez (Nov 12, 2010)

wow! this is interesting stuff


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow, Mr. Great is awesome!


----------



## CrankyFish84 (Nov 5, 2010)

Was the mutation found in the wild & then breeders used it, or found in captive bred bettas first? 
Interesting stuff.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It was formed in captivity. I think long fins were bred for women because they weren't allowed to have shortfin fighters back then.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, Mr. Great was amazing! You learn something new every day.


----------

